# Trouble obtaining an internet connection...



## DarkCrystal (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, here's the scoop:

Apple Towers (2), OS9
Ethernet cable is good.
Computer if functional.
Using Internet Explorer:Mac 5.1

One tower can connect, this is how I know the cable is good. The other, however, will not connect. Both have recently installed IE:Mac 5.1. Any ideas? Just please don't tell me the ethernet port went bad.

Thanks in advance,
DarkCrystal


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

DarkCrystal said:


> Ok, here's the scoop:
> 
> Apple Towers (2), OS9
> Ethernet cable is good.
> ...


Need a bit of clarification. Do you have a separate drop line (in the wall) for each computer, with a separate cable for each computer?

OR using one drop line, one cable, and physically switching between the computers?

OR using one drop line with a hub and separate cables going to each computer?

Ethernet cables can go bad, as can ports. Using a Hub also can be problematic in that some of their ports can go bad--not usually, but it can happen.


----------



## DarkCrystal (Jan 28, 2005)

Geez. 4 years of experience in the computer technologies field and I cen't even post a good, detailed report. These Macs are getting to me.

"You're not going to beat me!!!"  

So yah, let me try this again.

2 towers, 1 cable, no hub.
1 tower will connect just fine, but when I physically swap over the cable to the other tower, it will not connect. Swapped back to see if the cable decided to pull my leg then and go bad, but it still worked fine in the first. Both towers are using Internet Explorer:Mac 5.1, with OS9.

I hope this is better. Thanks.

DarkCrystal


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I just left you a message on another post about getting hardware support. Sorry to say this, but this one sounds suspiciously like hardware, too.

m


----------



## DarkCrystal (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah geez. Just what I needed. Actually, just what the school needed. Just built a brand spankin' new, top o' the line, $53.1 million school. And now we're tight on budget. lol. Well, thanks for your suggestion, I was thinkin' it was hardware as well, but was hopin' otherwise. Thanks MSY-Houston, you've been a great help. 5 stars, if there were stars. Hope next time we post it'll be on better circumstances. Maybe I can help you with a PC. lol. Thanks again.

DarkCrystal


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words. You probably will be helping me with a PC at some time in the future!

Good luck.

Martha


----------

